# Sue Booth patterns



## sweetpeamo (May 11, 2012)

Does anyone on here know anything about Sue Booth and her patterns? Is she in the UK or somewhere else and does she have a website please?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

She is in the UK. I'm sorry, I cant find a web site for her.


----------



## sweetpeamo (May 11, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

I found this address for her:
[email protected]
It's a UK address, but she made a comment on someone's blog about Canadian residents, so not sure where she is.

Marg


----------



## sweetpeamo (May 11, 2012)

Great thank you


----------



## Hobbyhorse (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi
Sue is in the UK, send me pm and I will pass it on to her, she does not have a website
Hobbyhorse


----------

